# What is it that makes the Vildhjarta tone so unique?



## Floppystrings (Sep 12, 2013)

I know they use PODs, I have been trying to emulate the tone a bit, just to see if I can, using a wide range of VST's (TSE, LePoulin) and I can nail a lot of tones pretty easily, but this one seems really difficult.

I am talking about the distorted tone, from Masstaden.

Is there some sort of compressor/sonic limiter, type thing going on? Wah pedal, Octave switcher? (I know the -1 octave cleans 50/50% method used by Tesseract and some other bands, so this is more about the distorted tone).

I really need to get my gating methods better, if anyone has any suggestions for a good VST with settings to go with it, that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Sep 12, 2013)

To me it sounds like they use a lot of treble, but then i could be wrong. Personaly I like and hate there tone at the same time but thats just me.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe try multiband compression. I suspect their album tone is very "studio processed." In their live stuff that I have looked up the guitar tone is similar but much worse. It sounds weak and tiny.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Sep 12, 2013)

pre-gain EQ with a deep scoop at 400Hz (have to find the right Q setting), super dry, almost not distorted enough recto-ish gain boosted with a TS or similar, plus a bass with no high end and a big bottom....I haven't actually messed with their recording tone too much, but my live rig sound awefully close to their album sound except with out a heavy high-pass. I think a big part of it is backing the gain off till its not distorted enough, then turning it up just a little for some saturation and really digging in on the riffs in the lower register with your picking hand......I use the Recto model on my POD HD500...my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy shitballs batman! Thank you posting this question and reminding me of this band. I heard them a while back and really dug em, but completely forgot about em. Much props!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 13, 2013)

They love the older POD XT's and I believe use a Boss GE-7 Eq going into them. I am going to assume they use the Big Bottom amp, because that is what I used when I was using my POD XT bean. It's the best amp on there for that type of tone. It's essentially like a Triple Rectifier. 

Lot's of upper mid's and treble and back off the bass and scoop a lot of that 400-500hz. Tube screamer with a pretty cranked up tone knob. It's cool on record, but yeah it's a little too scooped for live.


----------



## Malkav (Sep 13, 2013)

Basically what these guys are saying, that tone is the sum of it's parts.

Take away the bass guitar, or the post processing and the multi tracks and you're left with something that by all acounts to most people would sound pretty shit.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I just messed around a little, putting an EQ in front and doing a big scoop in the 450hz range does seem to change how the guitar responds quite a bit, I never usually put an EQ there. I also boosted the tone on the TSE 808 for more treble.

It has a little too much claws for me, but it's fun to mess with on an 8 string.


----------



## Floppystrings (Sep 13, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Basically what these guys are saying, that tone is the sum of it's parts.
> 
> Take away the bass guitar, or the post processing and the multi tracks and you're left with something that by all acounts to most people would sound pretty shit.



This is true, I have heard people say similar things about Meshuggah's tone.

Single tracked without bass it sounds pretty rough to say the least.


----------



## MobiusR (Sep 13, 2013)

The twang. Q Filter with Wah type high end.


----------



## Joh (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they just used a cocked wah type effect somewhere in front of the chain, I was able to achieve similar results on my old POD XT PRO doing just that.


----------

